# My friend's Agouti Mice?



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

So my friend asked if I would post pictures of her mice to figure out the pattern and color, since we are both used to solid colors. I think they are agouti but she's skeptical on the situation.
What do y'all think?


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

These are three of the mice in question.


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Here are the other two


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

It looks like she has an agouti self & 2 pied agoutis. The self (no white) looks like a satin, as does the first pied you posted. Unless they have different patches of color in real life, then they could be brindles.


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks, I will tell her we are combining our Mouseries and I needed to know what all she had She has some Argentine's from the same father.


----------

